# Las Vegas



## FastTrax (Dec 4, 2020)

www.lasvegasnevada.gov

https://gaming.nv.gov

www.nvculture.org

www.theculturetrip.com/north-america/usa/nevada/articles/20-must-see-attractions-in-las-vegas/

www.easy.vegas/casinos/list

www.vegas.com

www.visitlasvegas.com/hotels-casinos/

www.vegas.com/traveltips/las-vegas-casinos/

www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g45963-Activities-c53-Las_Vegas_Nevadahtml

www.reviewjournal.com/business/casinos-gaming/

http://news.yahoo.com/visited-las-vegas-during-pandemic-202150780.html

www.vegasmeansbusiness.com

https://gaming.nv.gov

www.city-data.com/city/Las-Vegas-Nevada.html

www.city-data.com/forum/las-vegas/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Las_Vegas

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Casinos_in_the_Las_Vegas_Valley

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Las_Vegas_Strip_hotels

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Las_Vegas_Convention_and_Visitors_Authority

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevada_Gaming_Commisson


----------



## Lee (Dec 4, 2020)

We have a government run casino here in town. It's opened back up due to covid recently but only to a select few and at 25% capacity.

The select few are by invitation only due to them being the high rollers. Unfair I say!


----------



## Knight (Dec 4, 2020)

The famous buffets are no longer available. Then no matter which casino you go to the strict face mask wearing enforcement went away. You still need to wear a face mask it's just that smokers & drinkers pull the mask down and don't put it up until they finish smoking or drinking. Might as well not wear a mask when that is the norm for them.

Maybe years from now  Vegas will return as the great vacation place for adults.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2020)

I have no interest in going to Las Vegas but I've always been fascinated by the history and the legends associated with the explosive growth that has taken place.

_"Must I forever be a beggar
Whose golden dreams will not come true
Or will I go from rags to riches
My fate is up to you ..."_


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2020)

*Never had any interest in visiting Las Vegas. Too big, too loud, too garish, too decadent, too phony. I think of it as a prime example of of the decline in values and the misplacement of our priorities. *


----------



## oldman (Dec 5, 2020)

I flew into Vegas (McCarran Airport) many, many times. I really enjoyed it when we were able to stay over. I liked going out to the shows. Back before 1990, there were so many really good entertainers. A lot of people out and about, that's for sure, but once inside the Casino and in my seat at the show, I was comfortable. I could never list all the events that I attended. I saw Elvis at the Stardust by chance. I thought there was no way I was getting a ticket, but the Concierge at the hotel had a couple for sale. They weren't cheap, but I wanted to see his performance and I was glad that I did. He put on a really good performance.


----------

